

In Lieu of Money, Toyota Donates Efficiency to New York Charity - taylorbuley
http://mobile.nytimes.com/2013/07/27/nyregion/in-lieu-of-money-toyota-donates-efficiency-to-new-york-charity.html

======
epo
Submitted 2 days ago, maybe your timing is better.

